# Ashamed to say I drive a BMW



## Boyfrom64 (28 May 2015)

I am sure that I am quite fortunate that most of the time I am out riding my bike, that I do so on B roads or single lane A roads, which means that I do not encounter to many car driver who act like idiots when the encounter a cyclist.

Apart from the young boy racers in their Corsa's, Clio's, Fiesta's etc.... the other type of car driver that I seem to have problems with is drivers of BMW's, of which I am sorry and ashamed to say that my current company car; which I inherited when I joined the company at the start of the year is a BMW; thankfully this will change soon.

Perhaps the reason why so many people who drive a BMW, drive like idiots is because of this perceived general reputation and therefore they think to themselves that they might as well drive like idiots anyway. Whatever the reason, I am getting so fed up with the way that I am treated by these drivers when I am out on my bike.

It will be good to hear the views of others and if they get the same treatment?


----------



## Slioch (28 May 2015)

Audi is the new BMW


----------



## Spoked Wheels (28 May 2015)

I drive a BMW and I'm not ashamed of it one little bit.

I'm a respectful driver which its what matters really. I could drive a Bentley but that wouldn't make me a good driver when I still behave like an idiot on the road.

My biggest problem with vehicle drivers come from old ladies on micras and the likes. For some reason the think the road belong to them.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2015)

and they are all overpriced, over rated and no better than much cheaper cars.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 May 2015)

A dick's a dick whatever his chosen marque.

GC


----------



## Arjimlad (28 May 2015)

"Thou shalt not impede my mighty Audi - look upon my four rings and despair" seems to be the required commandment for lesser road users round here. Close overtakes, impatience when it is not safe to overtake and nosing out from side roads onto the "cycle paint" zone. Bullying their way through on narrow roads with passing spaces. Put the cyclist in the hedge where he belongs.

During commuting hours the average BMW driver is far more courteous and considerate in my experience.


----------



## hedder2212 (28 May 2015)

Its the merc and range rover drivers around here that are dicks.

Most BMW drivers around here seem to be sensible and courteous.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2015)

The badge on the front of the car has absolutely no bearing on the quality of the driver.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 May 2015)

Boyfrom64 said:


> Itheir Corsa's, Clio's, Fiesta's etc... is drivers of BMW's



Never mind what you drive, four apostrophe errors in the space of about 20 words must be a record.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716625, member: 45"]Not definitively, no. But it can suggest possible tendencies, which is all part of the useful information you're gathering when you're out on the road.[/QUOTE]

Fair enough I suppose. Do you do the same thing with bicycles?


----------



## mattobrien (28 May 2015)

I love stereotyping people based upon their choice of transport, I only hope it doesn't extend to two wheels. 

Imagine everything thinking that cyclists all jump red lights and hop up and down curbs, due to a small minority doing that...


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2015)

I can't help but look at bicycle brand. Sort of amazing that people can commute every day on a BSO, at least for a while. Then they seem to get a better marque.
Boxstorebikes are laughably terrible, over here.


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2015)

I find the BMW drivers to be far more courteous drivers than Audi & Jaguar drivers. I haven't had a close pass from a Beemer in months. Some buttwipe in a Jag had me leaping for a hedge last weekend though.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 May 2015)

I find most drivers to be pretty corteous irrespective of the make of car. The ones I worry about are those who are either unaware of you or are unaware of the size of the car they are driving. In the main this seems to be older people. A slow close pass by an elderley person hunched forward peering through the windscreen is a rather worrying experience.


----------



## KEEF (28 May 2015)




----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

I had a BMW when I was with my ex wife. It was a 750iL. The ex was a director for a large electronics component supplier, so I got fed a diet of flash motors whether I wanted them or not. 

The 7 series was a genuinely expensive motor. The arriss Bimmer drivers are the 1,2,3,and 4 series owners who have a BMW badge, but haven't actually quite made it in life. They take out this inadequacy and resentment on other road users.


----------



## Wafer (28 May 2015)

It's ok, I drive a big black Audi, allegedly the epitome of inconsiderate drivers from comments I've seen online.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

...reaches for crucifix...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 May 2015)

Maybe I'll hear someone criticise an RLJ cyclist with "Bloody typical Kona rider" but I doubt it.

GC


----------



## Globalti (28 May 2015)

It's the Transporter films that have elevated Audis from sensible to nutter status; it's got to be black and have a rorty exhaust. There's also a fashion for cream Mercedes around here but I don't know where that came from.


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Maybe I'll hear someone criticise an RLJ cyclist with "Bloody typical Kona rider" but I doubt it.
> 
> GC



Oi!


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

In then first Transporter film the Stafe drove a 754i, the smaller version of wot I had.


----------



## Gixxerman (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716670, member: 259"]I only worry about drivers wearing hats.[/QUOTE]
I had a work colleague who thought similar. He came up with the rule "The crapness of the driver is directly proportional to the height of the headgear" ((c) Tony Lambord). I have to say that I have seen some very good anecdotal eveidence to support this.

On a more serious note, I drive a BMW and I am not ashamed to admit it either. I consider myself to be careful driver. I do agree that Audi drivers tend to be some of the worst ones out there, along with 4x4's and school run mums in people carriers and run-a-bouts (Micras, Corsa's et al). However, there maybe some conformation bias going on here.


----------



## barachus (28 May 2015)

I used to drive a BMW, now i drive big black audi 4X4
not ashamed to admit either


----------



## Markymark (28 May 2015)

I drive both an audi and a BMW

One is a 335 convertible and poo and shovels come to mind.

It's an incredible drive yet can still fit our whole family in it.

Audi is Q5 easy for while family when need to carry lots of stuff. 

Don't care what others think. I have no more in common with other marque owners than I do with other cyclists when on my bike.


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716670, member: 259"]I only worry about drivers wearing hats.[/QUOTE]

Hope that excludes drivers wearing helmets.


----------



## Markymark (28 May 2015)

Can't be bothered to search again but BMW and audi are pretty average in insurance claims. Unless we're all above average drivers and can handle speed then chances are it's just old wives tails.

I've had plenty of crappy passes from people who I think should know better in all sorts of cars.


----------



## Ern1e (28 May 2015)

Slioch said:


> Audi is the new BMW


Or I prefer to call them the "FOUR RINGS OF DEATH" most of the problems I seem to have is with Audi's lol.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

I cleaned a Q5 out of my snorkel the other day. I really ought not rev the truck when driving past a school.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2015)

My wife has a customer who drives his Range Rover Sport up our driveway, but cannot reverse it, so this need's one of us to turn it around for him, plenty of room to do so even it had a caravan on the back. He is 94 though.

The Audi main agent I do work for gets less dents per car purchased than a Mazda or a Ford dealer, in my experience. So the Audi garage buys say 20 cars a week I work on 3, the Mazda garage buys 10 cars a week I work on 6, much the same as the Ford garage.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2015)

Coincidentally, the only cockwomble driver on my ride today was driving BMW.
He seemed to think that the white lines saying '_Stop_' only applied to the poor of the Parish, and certainly had no bearing on the fact that two cyclists were having to avoid his apparent lack of perception before we were crushed 'neath his wheels. (I'm sure the blood would have polished out and not spoilt the paintwork or affected the re-sale value....)


----------



## Dan B (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716651, member: 45"]
I drive a Skoda, by the way.[/QUOTE]
Ah, stealth Audi


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2015)

Volvo drivers. Box of tissues on the parcel shelf and wearing a trilby hat. Gotta watch en.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 May 2015)

I find that BMW Drivers tend to drive BMW's


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

By 'driver's I taken it you mean 'be seated behind the steering wheel while the BMW is in motion'?


----------



## Slioch (28 May 2015)

400bhp said:


> Volvo drivers. Box of tissues on the parcel shelf and wearing a trilby hat. Gotta watch en.



Volvo drivers with a National Trust sticker on the rear window. Gotta be the safest slowest drivers on the road


----------



## growingvegetables (28 May 2015)

Could be worse .... could have been a Qashqai. BMW/Audi-"SUV"-wannabe - and knows he's never going to make it. (Yes - I did say "he".)


----------



## cd365 (28 May 2015)

I drive a BMW as well and like to think that I'm a courteous driver. None of my recent bad experiences have been with a BMW or an Audi for that matter


----------



## Markymark (28 May 2015)

My worst passes 2 years ago were from BMWs. Last year it was from women. This year it is from Muslims. 

I guess just maybe you remember those that conform to your prejudices.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3716670, member: 259"]I only worry about drivers wearing hats.[/QUOTE]
What about gloves?


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> This year it is from Muslims.



Insurgents in white pickups again?


----------



## mustang1 (28 May 2015)

This BMW or Audi driver thing is a myth. I've seen idiots in all sorts of cars.


----------



## mustang1 (28 May 2015)

gavroche said:


> and they are all overpriced, over rated and no better than much cheaper cars.


Actually I think BMWs and the like are well priced and all the others cars are too cheap, and rubbish. 

I like this post. U should like it too. Go ahead and hit the link.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

I make good money retrieving Bimmers from the ditch by the forest when it snows. Those X things are no better.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2015)

Boyfrom64 said:


> I am sure that I am quite fortunate that most of the time I am out riding my bike, that I do so on B roads or single lane A roads, which means that I do not encounter to many car driver who act like idiots when the encounter a cyclist.
> 
> Apart from the young boy racers in their Corsa's, Clio's, Fiesta's etc.... the other type of car driver that I seem to have problems with is drivers of BMW's, of which I am sorry and ashamed to say that my current company car; which I inherited when I joined the company at the start of the year is a BMW; thankfully this will change soon.
> 
> ...



Your ashamed of your company car which sounds quite principled to me but your not principled enough to not drive it. Hmmmm.......

I'd be interested to know how your experience of driving a BMW has change _your_ psyche - seems to me like you are in pole position to explain how 'German car with propeller badge warps mind of driver'.

FYI: over the years I have had 316, 320, 330, 520, 540 Touring and an M3 which I guess makes me fairly experienced re the brand. As far as I can detect none have morphed me into a cyclist hounding idiot.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

My motorbike does it in 3 seconds (full house V Max) and the only attitude it creates in me is one of brown adrenaline due to brakes hewn from Dairylea and forks assembled from the finest knitting needles. Some people are too terrified to adopt the superior attitude.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3717833, member: 45"]I once hired a £40k land-rover. It does try to push an air of invincibility and power onto you.

My motorbike does 0-60 in less than 4 seconds and I have no idea how fast it will top out. It does try to push an attitude of being the fastest and better than in you.[/QUOTE]

I thought cars were non-sentient - maybe I am wrong.

So what are we saying here - I nip out to the kitchen and pick up teensy bread buttering knife and I'll happily start buttering bread. But...if I pick up the big chicken cleaver thing (not sure how we came to buy it tbh) and all of a sudden it will start 'pushing' psychopathic slashing tendencies into my susceptible bonce?


----------



## SamR (28 May 2015)

I personally feel that Audi, BMW etc. are objects of quality, like a nice carbon bike or an Apple product and It's the people who buy them and then drive them badly who give them a bad name. If I could buy an Audi or BMW, I would, but I'd also try my best to avoid those stereotypes if I did. Those people buy them as status symbols, whereas others prefer to buy them as functional objects of quality.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> But...if I pick up the big chicken cleaver thing (not sure how we came to buy it tbh) and all of a sudden it will start 'pushing' psychopathic slashing tendencies into my susceptible bonce?



Only in the psychologically weak and inadequate.

If Audi manufacture objects of quality then why as a manufacturer are they doing so poorly in the JD Power rankings?

http://www.whatcar.com/awards/jdpower/2014/make/audi

BMW aren't delivering a premium experience either...

http://www.whatcar.com/awards/jdpower/2014/make/bmw

MB do a little better as an average, which is strange as of the 3 it's usually their drivers that Try hardest to kill me...

http://www.whatcar.com/awards/jdpower/2014/make/mercedes-benz

So it's interesting what Sam perceives to be 'quality'. Surely he hasn't fallen for the glossy marketing and lower middle class wannabe image?


----------



## slowmotion (28 May 2015)

Never mind the stereotypes. I drive a white van. Bring on the prejudice.
I was thinking of getting some "Cyclists, Stay Back" stickers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Only in the psychologically weak and inadequate.



That's a relief then.

The chicken cleaver thing has never influenced me on the 2 or 3 occasions I have used it.

Ergo: I am psychologically strong and adequate. Not sure what I am adequate at though - resisting the mind influencing auras of knives, cars and other assorted inanimate objects?


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (29 May 2015)

I drive a BMW and feel no shame. But I must admit, I do feel a bit embarrassed when I see some wet behind the ears boy racer driving one like a total knob end.


----------



## anothersam (29 May 2015)

I drive a Toyota subcompact. It's sentient enough to get jealous of the Land Rovers around here.


----------



## Bazzer (29 May 2015)

I think the reality is any driver can be a knob.
My last worryingly close pass was a towed caravan. The question I have subsequently found myself pondering, is whether my general prejudice against caravan drivers whilst driving, has altered my perception of the incident?
Then I think probably, but bollox to this deep thought stuff and have a .


----------



## Drago (29 May 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> I drive a BMW and feel no shame. But I must admit, I do feel a bit embarrassed when I see some wet behind the ears boy racer driving one like a total knob end.


A real Bimmer, or a wannabe 4 series or lower? Genuine Ms excepted.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2015)

Drago said:


> By 'driver's I taken it you mean 'be seated behind the steering wheel while the BMW is in motion'?


Nah, you're thinking of apple and google drivers, those guys just have no sense of humour, its all so robotic.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3717718, member: 259"]I mourn the passing of my wife's BMW company car almost every day. Rear-wheel drive, 3 litres, bam![/QUOTE]
I once did the "bam" thing in my new 325 coupe ( a good 10 years ago) as I joined the A21 from a garage and hit spilt diesel...found myself facing the wrong way into two lanes of traffic. Managed to spin it 360 and carried on trying to pretend to myself that nothing had happened. 

Chap pulled along side and gave me the open Knuckle wave like I had done it on purpose .

To this day I don't know how I managed to come out of that without hitting something
Rear wheel drives have their drawbacks.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (29 May 2015)

Drago said:


> A real Bimmer, or a wannabe 4 series or lower? Genuine Ms excepted.


Me or the wet behind the ears boy racer? I drive a real one with a proper 6 pot engine, none of that turbo rubbish.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 May 2015)

Oh and I have also owned a range rover, two audis, three bmws, and for a very short while a 911.

Right now I don't own a car (sold my Renault at the weekend)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Drago (29 May 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Me or the wet behind the ears boy racer? I drive a real one with a proper 6 pot engine, none of that turbo rubbish.



So a 3 series then.

I've had a 928GT, Honda NSX, Boxster S, 2 x Integrala Evos which were ferociously quick, a 348.

Its not a case of haters gotta hate - a case of I just don't care any more. The drive way willy waving at the neighbours is pointlessly expensive, and once away from the influence of the Ex my brain soon recalibrated itself. One house owned outright, the second house being covered by the rent on the first, and I get to work, the shops, relatives houses as quickly as I ever did in the exotica, even in the floods or snow. 

You can't eat cars, you can't sleep in them (well, in an emergency you can) and the slowest car I ever owned could exceed the national limit by 50%. I shudder to think of all the money I, admittedly financed by the ex, spunked needlessly on fast or flash cars. My current truck has kept me mobile now for 2 years for less than the price of a single months repayment on the Boxster. I just no longer feel the need to drive around with my wallet on display. Just as well, cos there ain't a lot in it!

One amusing moment. When I got the 750iL it was a huge, quietly impressive machine. My first drive to work in it I parked it next to the inspectors Lexus, which looked pretty puny in comparison. A few days later I was dragged off by professional standards who shone an anglepoise lamp in my face and demanded to know how I could afford a to grand motor on a then PCs wages, and wanted me to sign all sorts of bits of paper giving them authority to check my financial affairs. With a wealth spouse from a wealthy family and a seriously good income I was emboldened by not needing to work at all if I didn't want to, so so told them to f*** off (quite literally used those words) and come back when they had some proof of done something wrong - its for them to prove me guilty, not me to prove I'm innocent. After a few days hand wringing from the inspector, who was doubtlessly being leaned on by Profession Standards, I still refused to sign any authority to search my bank accounts. After all, if they had evidence of wrongdoing they could get a RIPA. A short while later it all went quiet and I heard nothing more.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (31 May 2015)

Drago said:


> So a 3 series then.


Why?


----------



## andrewsdad (31 May 2015)

Boyfrom64 said:


> I am sure that I am quite fortunate that most of the time I am out riding my bike, that I do so on B roads or single lane A roads, which means that I do not encounter to many car driver who act like idiots when the encounter a cyclist.
> 
> Apart from the young boy racers in their Corsa's, Clio's, Fiesta's etc.... the other type of car driver that I seem to have problems with is drivers of BMW's, of which I am sorry and ashamed to say that my current company car; which I inherited when I joined the company at the start of the year is a BMW; thankfully this will change soon.
> 
> ...


Audi's as well in my experiance.


----------



## andrewsdad (31 May 2015)

Slioch said:


> Audi is the new BMW


They do say Audi drivers are ex beamer drivers


----------



## Drago (31 May 2015)

We must pay attention to our nomenclature.

BMW motorcycles are Beemers, whereas BMW cars are Bimmers. Know thy enemy


----------



## De Sisti (31 May 2015)

I own a BMW (Touring) and drive like Reginald Molehusband.


----------



## Mike! (1 Jun 2015)

I drive a BMW (X5) AND tow a caravan, does this mean I'm gonna get a forum ban?


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2015)

No, you're safe, because you can provide entertainment as you struggle in the snow,


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2015)

It would be more so, as the great unwashed think the likes of an X5 must surely be brilliant in the snow so the effect is magnified when they discover It is not.


----------



## Mike! (1 Jun 2015)

Ahhhh that old chestnut (thanks Top Gear  ), any 4x4 fitted with road tyres wouldn't do that well in the snow or offroad.....

Having said that mine's done just fine around here thanks!


----------



## Mike! (1 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3723606, member: 45"]It's right though. Low-profile, road compound tyres will never do as well as the more agricultural alternatives.

The simple fact though is that swapping winter tyres onto a normal 2wd car will bring significant improvements in the snow.[/QUOTE]

Oh i know it's right and I'm under no illusions that's it's a "proper" 4x4. That's not why I got it. I wanted plenty of weight, performance and stability when towing the caravan but also something that didn't drive like a boat when not towing (98% of my driving time). I'm thanking Top Gear for not actually pointing out the fact that the BMWs run totally unsuitable tyres and aren't really designed for this kind of work! However put winter tyres on and as you said, totally different ballgame in the snow.


----------



## e-rider (1 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> I had a BMW when I was with my ex wife. It was a 750iL. The ex was a director for a large electronics component supplier, so I got fed a diet of flash motors whether I wanted them or not.
> 
> The 7 series was a genuinely expensive motor. The arriss Bimmer drivers are the 1,2,3,and 4 series owners who have a BMW badge, but haven't actually quite made it in life. They take out this inadequacy and resentment on other road users.


so you are saying that people only feel that they've 'made it' in life, when they can afford a 7-series BMW? I can't afford a car of any kind, yet I don't feel like I haven't 'made it'! I'd be amazed if I can afford any more than a 10 year old Ford by the age of 65, yet how many people do I see in their early 20s driving £20K cars - quite a few. Having money depends on birth and luck but only occasionally on hard work and intelligence.


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2015)

No, I'm saying the opposite.

Insecure people who place so much importance on appearances buy the 1, 2, 3 and 4 series to tell their neighbours that they've made it. However, by having a 1, 2, 3 or 4 series they're in fact telling those of us who don't place any value on badge snobbery that they've far from made it at all.

Birth and luck has little to do with it. I was born to a wealthy family!y, went to prep school before my parents divorced, but I figured out quite young that I can only crap on one bog at a time, sleep in one bed at a time, or drive one car at a time, so haven't devoted my life to the pursuit of as much lucre as possible. The privileged upbringing excuse is one trotted out by the lazy and unambituous, but firmly disproved by the likes of Alan Sugar. Which brings us full circle, as in wealth terms he really has made it and you wouldn't catch him in a 1, 2, 3 or 4 series.


----------



## cd365 (1 Jun 2015)

So a £30k to £45k BMW is someone who hasn't made it? You must live in some world @Drago if you believe that. You will also find that a 7 series BMW would be too large a car for most people, personally I don't like the look of them.


----------



## Bicykell (2 Jun 2015)

Well just to put you all in your places I nearly got run down by a vintage RolyPoly who gave a nice long blast on his upper class horn then drove past me anyway on a single track road. Now that put me in my place. Must have seen there was nothing on the bike that might scratch his paintwork, just hose my remains off when he got home. 
Me, I would have been proud. Proud! Proud that I had been run down by a wonderful piece of British Motoring Quality. Not by some German machinery, coldly efficient and soulless, with four wheel drive, Nappa leather upholstery, 7 speed auto box, MMI, dual zone air con, cruise control, auto tailgate, panoramic sunroof, 10 speaker audio with subwoofer......not that I'm in the slightest bit interested in Audis......


----------



## mustang1 (3 Jun 2015)

Drago said:


> It would be more so, as the great unwashed think the likes of an X5 must surely be brilliant in the snow so the effect is magnified when they discover It is not.


The X5 is brilliant in the snow. Depends what tires you have. Put the BMW OEM tires on a range rover and that will be useless in snow too.


----------



## Markymark (3 Jun 2015)

cd365 said:


> So a £30k to £45k BMW is someone who hasn't made it? You must live in some world @Drago if you believe that. You will also find that a 7 series BMW would be too large a car for most people, personally I don't like the look of them.


I believe I spent more on my 335 convertible than my friend who bought a 530 estate.


----------



## Hyslop (3 Jun 2015)

De Sisti said:


> I own a BMW (Touring) and drive like Reginald Molehusband.


I have a feeling you might have to explain the Reginald Molehusband reference at some point! Excellent!


----------



## Bicykell (8 Jun 2015)

Reginald Molehusband! The safest parker in town!


----------



## De Sisti (26 Jun 2015)

Reginald Molehusband was a character in one of the 1970s public (safety) information commericals. 
He was the antidote to the reckless driving, boy-racer culture that was beginning to emerge.


----------



## mattobrien (26 Jun 2015)

I'm very ashamed to say that I haven't made it 

We have a 1 series and 3 series, both were Mrs O's cars and dictated by her. She wouldn't want anything larger than a 3 and probably would be happy going back to her 1 series (which I inherited) when she go the family sized motor.

I have been toying between a 4 and 6 series next, but it may well be dependant on which one the bike will go in easiest. I have been hankering after the Gran Coupe versions of both, but the 4 series has a hatch back, which may may loading the bike into the back much easier. Anyway a good couple of years to decide and I definitely _need_ some new wheels before then 

I'll try to work hard between now and then to _make it _


----------



## Bicykell (27 Jun 2015)

Toying between a 4 and a 6? That'll be a 5 then....
I had a 520D Msport auto tourer. Great car.


----------



## screenman (27 Jun 2015)

Most BMW renters only own it for a month a time.

Most house owners are worried about an interest rate raise on their mortgage Can you see what is wrong there.


----------



## De Sisti (28 Jun 2015)

> Most BMW renters only own it for a month a time.
> Most house owners are worried about an interest rate raise on their mortgage Can you see what is wrong there.


No, not really. Explain.


----------

